# Gibson Les Paul 2015 G-Force Tuning



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Are there any owners of the 2015 Gibson LP's here?

I was quite set on a 2016 but one of my local stores has a sale on the 2015 models. They are ~$400 cheaper than the 2016's.

One of the huge negatives ive heard about the 2015 line up is glitches and malfunctions with the guitar's electronic tuning system.

Has anyone experienced this first hand?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wait a while longer, they'll get cheaper yet. 8)

Possible '15 modifcation...


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I cannot comment on the reliability of the G force system, but playing around with it at Long & McQuade left me with a good impression. Unfortunately, I hate the neck shape on the 2015's, so I don't think I will ever own one. They are totally different than the '14s and any year before that. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Wait a while longer, they'll get cheaper yet. 8)
> 
> Possible '15 modifcation...
> 
> View attachment 16122



Oh You Betcha, Yeah.


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

I personally wouldn't touch the 2015's. There is a lot more that I don't like about them than just the G-Force system. I am a traditionalist, largely due to my age (58), and would not be happy with a wider fretboard, or a brass nut. I also think that the new "screw-less" pickguard is a stupid, unnecessary complication since aftermarket parts that are compatible with it won't exist., and the list goes on. They screwed the pooch in 2015, and they know it, which is why the 2016 T series went back to basics. 

As for your original question about the G-Force, here are my thoughts. I learned how to tune my guitar 45 years ago, and if I need any help, a $10 clip on tuner does the job. I don't want the added weight, the need to recharge something else (already have too many night time charges going), and if you ever want to tune manually - THE KEYS TURN BACKWARDS. Can you believe that? How stupid could they be? 

I wouldn't take a 2015 if you sold it to me for the price of a MIM Strat. Really.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

sliberty said:


> I personally wouldn't touch the 2015's. There is a lot more that I don't like about them than just the G-Force system. I am a traditionalist, largely due to my age (58), and would not be happy with a wider fretboard, or a brass nut. I also think that the new "screw-less" pickguard is a stupid, unnecessary complication since aftermarket parts that are compatible with it won't exist., and the list goes on. They screwed the pooch in 2015, and they know it, which is why the 2016 T series went back to basics.
> 
> As for your original question about the G-Force, here are my thoughts. I learned how to tune my guitar 45 years ago, and if I need any help, a $10 clip on tuner does the job. I don't want the added weight, the need to recharge something else (already have too many night time charges going), and if you ever want to tune manually - THE KEYS TURN BACKWARDS. Can you believe that? How stupid could they be?
> 
> I wouldn't take a 2015 if you sold it to me for the price of a MIM Strat. Really.


I really do appreciate your feedback on both of my threads. As a teenager myself, your skill and experience most definitely outweighs mine.

Thanks for your comments


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

otoh, i gotta give them props for the 2016s that come with the better neck heel. i need to get out there and play one, so i can see what it's like. not that i could own one, but still, it's gotta be nice to play.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Have you seen this '16 model?

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...spx?path=6f2aa3ddf3541460f6f236a13505d241en02

'50s profile neck, so it'll be a bit thicker front to back.
Three different finishes, these seem like a good deal.

Gold one incoming! 8)


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

The 2016's come in two varieties. The more traditional feature set is included on the models that have a "T" designation (traditional) in their model names, and the 2015 feature set is included on the models that have "HP" (high performance) in their model names. 

High Performance? Thats laughable. They've switched from brass to titanium for the zero fret nut. I had read that the brass wasn't durable enough. They still have the G-Force system, extra wide fretboard and the screwless pickguard (some models appear to come without the pickguard installed). The crayon writing on the headstock is gone - thats one small cosmetic improvement. They seem to have learned very little. I would imagine that the quality on the both sets of models is very good, so if you like these features, it will probably be a great guitar for you. But if you are like me, and felt that the Les Paul was perfected back in the late 50's, the "T" models are the better choice for you.


----------



## TRIMIX (Oct 5, 2015)

Geeetar said:


> Are there any owners of the 2015 Gibson LP's here?
> 
> I was quite set on a 2016 but one of my local stores has a sale on the 2015 models. They are ~$400 cheaper than the 2016's.
> 
> ...


I own one an have had no problems


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

TRIMIX - I am curious, how long does the battery last before you recharge it, is it removable, and can you charge it OUTSIDE of the tuning system?


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Read up here. They make the system.
http://tronical.com/

Battery lasts for something like 100+ tunes. Battery is removable. You need to remove it to charge it. Charging time is very short.

If you stay in standard tuning, don't bother. If you like alternate tunings, the system is brilliant.


----------



## TRIMIX (Oct 5, 2015)

sliberty said:


> TRIMIX - I am curious, how long does the battery last before you recharge it, is it removable, and can you charge it OUTSIDE of the tuning system?


yes the battery is removable that's hows it charges charging time is about 15 20 min iam still on the first charge lol


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

Exhausted - Thanks for the link. I read some of their literature, and I now realize that the comment I made earlier about the tuning gears going the wrong way is only partly true. Apparently, the low strings turn backwards, and the high string turn in the normal direction. That might be even worse, but I am not sure ... either way, its not for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you can afford a 2015/2016 Gibson, you are far better served buying a used one that is tried and true IMO. My friend has an LP with E-tune, he quickly got rid of them and bought my Gibson tuners from my studio model.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Had a 2015 Gibson Les Paul studio and didn't like it - quickly returned it within a few days - tuning was inaccurate with the G-Force - I probably had a bad one.


----------

